# A Few AL. Fish 7-4-09



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Decided I'd roll the dice and hope the wind didn't switch and start blowin out of the west. Hit D.I. about 12:00 and was able to get a few hours in before the dreaded west wind started and here are the results. The biggest tipped the scale at 4.5 lb. Water was hit and miss also.


----------



## spot remover (Apr 23, 2009)

take them all day long:clap


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## redslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

nice goin:bowdown


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

good job


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

nice flatties. wish the boat was ready to go, but it needs some minor repairs.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

GREAT JOB!!!! VERY NICE INDEED


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice catch indead!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd settle for that catch anyday!

Great report

:clap:clap:clap


----------

